# Cigar Page



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Has anyone ordered from this site? Got a 5er of Camacho Triple maduro for 20$. Bought a lotus cutter the other day for 10$. Free shipping. .gets me every time. They're a spin off of C.I.. I know I should of waited for some opinions but my trigger finger got itchy. . Just wondering what to expect.


----------



## Nova5 (Mar 22, 2015)

If it's part of ci then I don't see any negatives


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

That's kinda what I thought but you never know. I'd never heard of them before. I got an email and liked the prices. We'll see if they match ci for quick delivery and customer service.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Ordered from them several times. Good company....


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've placed quite a few paychecks down on CigarPage. I likem


----------



## elas9394 (Mar 23, 2015)

I don't think they are affiliated with CI at all. Good company, I ordered there a few times.


----------



## Doc Rock (Dec 26, 2006)

Cigar Page is located in the industrial park in Bath, PA where CI used to be located (CI moved to a new, larger facility in Bethlehem about 5-6 years ago). Maybe Cigar Page took over their warehouse in Bath.

I am on just about every CI mailing list, and have never received a catalog from Cigar Page, so I suspect it's a different company. But, who knows?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

If you go to the about us section. It says they started c.i. but I guess aren't involved any longer. .either way the cutter I ordered Sunday was shipped today. .so they do fill orders as quick as c.i...we'll see how the cigars are when they get here. .


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cigar Page is a spinoff of Field Supply......

Cigars - Cigars & Accessories - Everything Else | Field Supply


----------



## billvass (Feb 18, 2016)

Horrible customer service but great prices. I guess you can't have both. I ordered some Macanudo Maduro crystal tubes and received 2 broken due to poor packing in the shipping process. Kept contacting customer service and kept getting the run around. Still waiting for it to be resolve.


----------



## seven20sticks (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks pretty legit. Definitely going to add them to my list of sites to frequent. Thanks for the heads up


----------



## doubleeagle (Feb 18, 2016)

*Cigar bands*

Are there any cigar band collectors out there. I am willing to buy sell or trade for them as I have thousands of dupes available for trade or if someone needs some for some craft work. Get back to me if you are interested
[email protected]


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

@doubleeagle..when you get enough posts p.m. me. .I'll save up my bands over the summer and mail em to you in the fall. . I just toss em anyway.


----------



## MichiganSRT8 (Jan 9, 2016)

Cigar page has always been good for me, picked up some patron 3000 maduros lately and they came great and good timing for free shipping.


----------



## m_cat12 (Aug 25, 2015)

Picked up a few 5ers the other day from CP. One of the many vendors bookmarked on my iPad.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris80 (Sep 19, 2015)

I've used Cigar Page several times. Other then slow as molasses shipping they're great.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I always use Cigar Page. They are a division of brandshopper which is a large online buying service. They find distribution warehouses that have not moved product, which happens for many reasons. Too expensive for the area. Too hip, too new or just misplaced. Anyhow I have bought everything from boxes upon boxes and premium stuff from Padron. In fact I just bought another Padron 1964 Annie torpedoes. I buy similar stuff in 5ers from smallbatch but there is not anything wrong with them. 

They were slow on a recent order delayed. On inquiry I found that I bought the last box, and I knew this. It had been marked up or probably broken. Either way they don't send out busted up boxes. They had some coming in in another order. They did get it to me within the next week. So no harm or foul. 

This also isn't a place I have just bought a box or two from. Much more than 10 and many 5ers. So buy with confidence. They have pretty good service too. 


"What should we start with?"
"An '82 Margaux."
"Is it good?"
"Good? It will make you believe in God!"


----------



## UBC03999 (Apr 18, 2016)

*Beware*

Prices are good- thats about it.

very slow shipping
HORRIBLE customer service

You get what you pay for


----------



## Dan O (Aug 13, 2018)

Maybe they've improved in the last 2 years or maybe I just got lucky with my first order. Recently got a 10-pak of Brick House Maduro for $30. received in about 3 days, the same as CI. All in good condition. Great deal. Plan on checking them out again for sure.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dan O.......So...your first post goes negative....


UBC03 said:


> Has anyone ordered from this site? Got a 5er of Camacho Triple maduro for 20$. Bought a lotus cutter the other day for 10$. Free shipping. .gets me every time. They're a spin off of C.I.. I know I should of waited for some opinions but my trigger finger got itchy. . Just wondering what to expect.


I've used them before as well as a ton of others have used them with success....you shouldn't have a problem.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

The slow shipping kicks in when you order something "big" from them, it gets sent Sure post which uses UPS, the slow way to your city then they pass it to USPS to deliver.
There is a way round this, make small orders, if you want 20 of something order 2 5ers twice, its not a lot more money and they will be there in 3 days, anything more than 2 5ers and you will get surepost


But hey, its all free shipping with them anyways


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

CP is always my first place to look... because of their prices


----------



## S&W (Aug 2, 2018)

Just checked out the site. Looks like good pricing and free shipping to boot. I'll be doing some business with them. I'm cool with slow shipping if it's free.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> Dan O.......So...your first post goes negative....
> 
> I've used them before as well as a ton of others have used them with success....you shouldn't have a problem.


I was trying to remember bashing CP.. THEN I REALIZED IT WASN'T ME..LOL

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Prf5415 (Jun 27, 2018)

I’ve had good experiences with them. My only issue is they keep changing there prices. Not just with there deals, which are usually good, but with there normal inventory. In addition they will take something they price normally and put it as a deal. I just don’t like not being able to count on a price or the online equivalent of high pressure sales techniques. Overall I like the company because they have the best prices and ship reasonably fast.


----------



## MisterJ (May 30, 2018)

Ordered from them several times, no issues


----------

